
Under current policies, residential batteries increase emissions in most cases - gopalakrishnans
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/12/residential-batteries-may-save-households-money-but-rarely-reduce-emissions/
======
Tempest1981
This seems counterintuitive -- esp for homes with solar panels and extra
capacity.

Edit: the logic is that homes with solar should share surplus capacity back
into the grid, immediately. Not store it in batteries. (Net metering
encourages sharing.)

~~~
Tempest1981
I found a comment that explains it:

"The users in the study were using pricing to their advantage. They were
buying power in low demand times (low price) and discharging the battery to
avoid buying electricity in high demand times (high price).

The problem is that high or low price doesn't necessarily correlate to high or
low carbon so while the arbitrage can save the consumer some money they may
not be reducing their carbon footprint and in some cases were actually
increasing it." \- username Statistical

